# Beer Warning



## tommy c (Aug 3, 2006)

www.brackenspub.com/beer.swf


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2006)

Like the song says: "The girls get prettier at closing time!"


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 3, 2006)

yo,
i think i know her.


----------



## monty (Aug 3, 2006)

Been there, done that, thanks a whole pantload for reminding me!


----------

